# Udder development. How early?



## me_n_super_abby (20 March 2011)

Hiya

Question in the title really. When is it 'normal' to show udder changes?  

My mare went out yesterday and at the horrid flies have nibbled her udder area and its slightly swollen. Got me thinking when is safe/normal to see udder changes.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hayinamanger (20 March 2011)

Hi, I am assuming that your mare is in foal so, from my experience it varies quite a bit but it is normal to see udder development from about 12 weeks before foaling.

I watch the udder daily and you see then how much it changes, and in due course you will have a pretty good idea when she is going to foal.

Very exciting stuff


----------



## me_n_super_abby (20 March 2011)

Thanks for that. She will be about 9 months at the the end of march.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (20 March 2011)

My mare has been having udder changes pretty much all along, with the most significant changes starting just before Christmas filling very slowly and developing little boobies about a week or so ago.

She is due anyday and hasn't changed much since the little boobies grew last week


----------



## me_n_super_abby (20 March 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I feel much better now, i was starting to panic incase it was not fly related. Oh why did i decide to put myself through this. Abby is fine and just chilled, im a nervous, paranoid wreck 

We never have any luck so i am hoping this will be our turning point   I have worried myself to death over every little thing, i just worry because shes my baby  

Appreciate the replies and reassurance


----------



## Rosehip (20 March 2011)

This is really interesting, as my Dad commented the other day that Seri hadnt 'made much of a bag' (he's a farmer!) to which I replied that she shouldnt have as she still has 8 weeks to go...but now I  thinking she should have more bag?? ARGH!!
This is a pic of her today - shall we compare?!


----------



## Gucci_b (20 March 2011)

my maiden mare who is now 305 days started to bag up about 5 weeks ago. here is a pic taken last week.  sorry if the photo is big


----------



## ALS (20 March 2011)

Als udder started enlarging this week at one side not the other she is due 31st May. Still as a while to go, vet saw them when she was out Wednesday and even tried to milk her re the discharge we had had. I am like you in first time and panicking.


----------



## me_n_super_abby (20 March 2011)

Thanks for pics. I feel better now. I am driving myself mad  And i look on internet for things and i always find the bad reasons why things may be happening, but thats just the way isnt it. Even my vet said when i had them  last  shes fine, just leave her to it, if anything happens she will let you know by being out of sorts. I just look for the bad its just my nature.

Thanks for reassuance and replies, its appreciated.


----------



## Gucci_b (20 March 2011)

I found this web site quite good to compare your notes with photo's 
http://www.yellowhouseranch.com/foaling.htm


----------



## haras (20 March 2011)

I started taking pics of my mares udder. she is a maiden.

here is 269 days






and today, 276 days






i'm not allowed to touch her udder, but i am allowed to take pics. daft mare!

i'm trying to take pics every sunday.


----------



## Enfys (21 March 2011)

327 days. A bit blurry, Juno doesn't appreciate me getting near her boobs at all.

At least her 2nd pregnancy, 1st for me, so I have no idea what this mare does change wise. She isn't very big at all, if the Vet hadn't checked her out recently I would be doubting that she was even still carrying a foal.


----------



## Magicmadge (21 March 2011)

My maiden mares udder looked like Efys mare at 340 days and i was worried that she would foal without enough milk. It finally filled only  2 days before she foaled on day 359 when she waxed, dripped milk for  a half a day.


----------



## me_n_super_abby (21 March 2011)

Enfys said:



			At least her 2nd pregnancy, 1st for me, so I have no idea what this mare does change wise. She isn't very big at all, if the Vet hadn't checked her out recently I would be doubting that she was even still carrying a foal. 

QUOTE]

Abby is hiding her bump well. I remember seeing a pic you posted and she is about the same size. The vet checked her (blood test) too as i would have thought not. She has always been very lean and tube like shape. So i know shes got a belly now, but anyone who did not know her before just thinks she got a bit of a gut but nowhere near some of the bellies on here. 

I checked her udder again, not gone down so dont think its fly related. YO had a grope this morning (abby not me!) and told me to get a grip! I am a very mad granny to be at the the minute haha 

Click to expand...


----------



## Tempi (21 March 2011)

My mare is 343 days today and she has no changes at all, she dosent bag up until about a month/3wks before foaling normally.


----------



## Rosehip (21 March 2011)

Im starting to get nervous that Seri is 286 days and looks/feels completely empty bag wise! argh!! x


----------



## dianchi (21 March 2011)

hmmm with 7/8 weeks to go think i best start a udder photo diary as well now!!!! Tho no notable changes so far!


----------



## Rosehip (24 March 2011)

Hey dianchi, were due to be grannies on the same day!


----------



## Beano1 (30 March 2011)

My mare is 320 days today and she doesnt have much of an udder.  She allowed me yesterday for the first time in about 6 months to give her tum a good scratch and clean her teats.  I got all excited when I found a drop of milk on my finger when cleaning 6 months worth of dirt off them!  Today she still doesnt have much of an udder but she does have white dots all over her teats.  I'm not going to build my hopes up for a foal in the next few days even though it would be great, I bet my girl keeps me going for a few weeks!


----------



## hmc (31 March 2011)

My Mare is 316 days. She seems to have a bigger udder in the morning and then when she comes in its gone down a bit! 
She started getting little bits of yellow coloured wax at the weekend and that doesnt seem to be going away.
If anyone saw my phone I think I would get arrested, I take loads of photos! lol 

How long before foaling is it normal for them to be waxing up??


----------



## Gucci_b (31 March 2011)

hmc have you any more photo's!!!! my mare is also the same as you 316 days.  Here is a photo i took today, no milk yet and no white spots... she is also out 24/7 at the moment


----------



## hmc (31 March 2011)

Hi Gucci_b, here is a photo i took earlier but its not very clear, Ill try and get a better one in the morning! Is your mare showing any other sign?? Is it her 1st foal?


----------



## hmc (31 March 2011)

Gucci_b when are you planning to start your 24 hr foal watch??


----------



## Gucci_b (31 March 2011)

she started to bag up over a month ago now, and now nothing much seems to be happened in the udder department.  she is slowly relaxing behind but apart from that just taking things in her stride.  Not to sure when to start foal watch just yet, you!!!!  yes, this is her 1st foal


----------



## hmc (31 March 2011)

Mines a bit the same, she started getting little bits of honey coloured wax on her teets and the bagging seems to go up and down. I was thinking about starting watch any day soon, things seem to be changing quickly, but after reading other peoples posts I could start foal watch and still be here in a months time... its hard to know its my first foal so sometimes wonder if i am being too over cautious!


----------



## Gucci_b (31 March 2011)

I think at the end of the day, you know your mare better than anyone and when the time comes... your'll know!!! I think next week I shall be looking more closely at my mare,. I have the foaling box ready, stable all ready night accom all ready all we need now is the weather to be on our side and the safe delivery of bambi


----------



## indie moo (17 May 2011)

Hi there i have got a 1st time pregnant mare (320 days) she is huge but not much udder there is udder there but not that big. she is being evil to her friend in the field. she will foal indoors and i have a camera connected to my tv. she wont let me touch her udders at all as she is a moody mare. she looks in a right state as i cant even brush her belly no more. could anyone help me with her udder should it be big or a little bit or what? i cant wait til this foal comes. should i be foal watching now? many thanks


----------



## indie moo (17 May 2011)

i have just got my mare in and her udders have gone there just normal size now is that normal at 320 days


----------



## ElleSkywalker (17 May 2011)

Can you take some pictures and post them for us to look at?


----------



## Rosehip (17 May 2011)

indie moo said:



			i have just got my mare in and her udders have gone there just normal size now is that normal at 320 days
		
Click to expand...

Dont quote me on it being normal or not...but my girl did exactly the same thing at around the 315/320 day mark  x


----------



## FAB_FERN (17 May 2011)

My girl is now 324 days and her boobies look like their ready to burst. lol No milk or wax and she doesn't mind me touching them which a few months ago i'd have gotten a kick in the head for trying. She's been growing a bag for weeks now so I hope she foals on time and not late.


----------



## Pony_Puzz (17 May 2011)

My mare is exactly a week off and her boobs are huge, however no milk or wax so who knows!


----------



## indie moo (18 May 2011)

hi there yes i will post pictures on of them. i had a look this morning at they is a udder. its such a pain.


----------



## indie moo (18 May 2011)

DSCF2410.JPG


----------



## indie moo (18 May 2011)

it wont let me post pictures on here. i was told by the vet on her 1st scan she was not pregnant so she went back to stud then 2 weeks after she was scanned then she was pregnant. so her due date was 25th june, but i have spoken to the vet and he made a mistake and she was in foal the first time, so she is due in 2 weeks. so this udder thing i have been talking about, is it normal? also when i got her in last nite and her udders had gone down alot she was not eating her hard feed or her haylage. while im writing this i can see her in field and she is walking up down the fence, her udders a back up to size now but bigger than they have been.


----------



## indie moo (23 May 2011)

hi there no one has replyed to my recent post but i have got abit more info on my mare. her bag is still going up and down, but i have been told some maiden mares dont bag up til after foaling and some maidens dont wax up. have anyone heard of that before? also my mares belly has dropped alot also her muscles around her tail are very relaxed. her vulva his very long and relaxed and very slightly open. do you think its close? please let me know im going out of my mind with all this worry and late nights


----------



## Thistle (23 May 2011)

Well if she is due in 2 weeks then there is a good 2-3 weeks either side when it is normal to give birth, so yes she could be due any time.

340 days is just the average gestation.

The muscles either side of her tail will feel like soft flabby jelly, almost like you could bury your fist in them if you pushed gently.

My old mare would only ever bag up a bit before birth and never really waxed up either, but the tail muscles gave it away. Luckily she had read all the foaling books and went  340 days every time.

The hormones realeased during foaling cause milk to be properly let down and the foal sucking stimulates the production of more milk.


----------



## indie moo (23 May 2011)

hi there thanks for your reply. yes she is all like jelly both side of her tail. also i have been down to check her about 3 hours ago and her vulva is alot more open then it was last night and there is a browny white discharge around it. what do you think about that? she will be 340 days 2 weeks today


----------



## Thistle (23 May 2011)

Is the discharge sticky? It's quite possibly the mucus plug from the cervix, if it is then foaling should be in next few days, if not sooner!

Normal foaling is 320-360 days. Your mare is 326 if she is 'due' 2 weeks today.


----------



## indie moo (23 May 2011)

Yes 326 days. Tonight I have got her in and she has eaten her feed but is stood in her stable looking at her belly and rubbing her bum on the hay net,


----------



## indie moo (23 May 2011)

Also there is no discharge now


----------



## indie moo (24 May 2011)

my maiden mare is due in 2 weeks. last night she was acting strange she was putting her tail to the side and rubbing her bum on her hay net and standing close to the wall. walking around her stable also she was so loving normally she is moody. there was no baby this morning but her stable was a mess looks abit like she had a party is this a sign of baby? She is just stood by the gate in the field. I will have to see what she is like when I bring her in later


----------



## Holly831 (24 May 2011)

It can be another sign but then again she could have weeks to go!

If she was my mare I would be on Foal Watch now though and checking all through the night at very regular intervals to make sure I was there when she does foal. When I think mine are close I check every 20 minutes.

Good Luck!


----------



## indie moo (25 May 2011)

last night i got my mare in and there was a little bit of yellow/golden stuff on her teats. this morning it has gone. could this be wax? i cant touch her teats otherwise i will have teeth and legs coming towards me. she is not normally like that but the last couple of weeks she has been really moody also she dont like me touching her belly. her tail area is soft. her vulva is very relaxed and open slightly. i really not sure if all this stuff is a sign of being close can anyone help????


----------



## indie moo (31 May 2011)

hi there my madien mare is 333 days today could you please tell me how long you think she has left. she acting very strange.


http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/...rejenna134.jpg
http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/...rejenna136.jpg
http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/...rejenna137.jpg
http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/...rejenna143.jpg
http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/...rejenna135.jpg
http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/...rejenna141.jpg

the last picture shows theres some little white granuals


----------



## Thistle (31 May 2011)

Indie moo, you pics won't show. However if you start your own thred asking for peoples opinions you may get more advice than by hijacking other peoples threads. Hope that helps.


----------

